# Hedgehog penis questions. (for responsible eyes)



## RaeKristine

My hedgehog's name is Olive (girly name for a boy, but I had picked the name with intentions of getting a female, a boy just was the cutest).
I have searched on here multiple times, but I don't think anyone has asked questions that I have.

Does anyone have a male hedgehog that pleasures himself ...with his mouth? He isn't self mutilating or chewing it, is he? It doesn't look to be cut (I don't think) and there has never been blood. I just don't know if this is normal or if he's actually unhappy and hurting himself.

Also, has anyone looked at the "head" of it? Does it kind look like a flower (kinda with a slit type thing and a pistol type thing)? Or is it more like a human penis and the same all the way around?

I know these are odd questions to ask. 

I have done research on hedgehogs for a really long time before getting one. He eats properly and a lot, but not too much. He eats a high grade cat food with healthy treats every little bit. He is drinking normally. He sleeps during the day, runs a lot at night (I know because there is poop on the wheel). He is about 12 weeks old (the breeders never really told us; they didn't seem too caring). We have taken Olive to the vet, about when we first got him. Just to make sure all was well. Everything seems fine. I just want to make sure his penis and "over-cleaning" is ok/normal or if a vet trip is in order. 

Thanks for any one who can help. I hope I gave all needed information.


----------



## Alastrina

From what I have seen yes, they do stimulate themselves orally, and the head does resemble a flower more than the "uniform" look of a human male's penis.

I had one boy who I was lucky/unlucky enough to witness in the act, so it is normal ^_^

~Katie


----------



## RaeKristine

Oh good, thanks so much for answering.

It was just odd to me (I've had two male pets, dogs, both neutered, neither acted in such a way).

I'm glad to know, he's normal.
Hah


----------



## Littlefootsmama

Very normal... I've had tons of animals before getting my hedgehogs and this was very new to me. At first I thought he was having seizure and completely freaked out because he was curled up and shaking... then I realized what was going on. No worries. Lol


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

OMG I thought the fact they openly masturbated was bad :lol: but adding this on top I dunno if I will ever own a male hedgie now lol


----------



## Kalandra

If you are interested, and can access it, check out: http://www.reproduction-online.org/cont ... l.pdf+html

Its an article that was written on the reproductive anatomy atelerix albiventris. It contains an image of the snail-like glans of the penis.


----------

